
iTunes Connect portal down – users able to login to others' accounts - bdcravens
http://9to5mac.com/2015/01/29/widespread-itunes-connect-issue-presenting-wrong-user-name-and-apps-for-developers/
======
olgeni
"Portals that mix accounts will be rejected"

